# Revised Life in the UK Test to be introduced in March 2013



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

There have been a few stories and parodies of the questions already, but this is the first article I've seen actually naming when the newly revised Life In The UK test will be introduced ("in March")...

BBC News - UK citizenship test 'to cover Britain's greats'

The page of example questions linked by the BBC doesn't seem to work well at all, but the Telegraph shows the same: Can you pass the British immigration exam? - Telegraph 

To give you a taste of the questionable changes. I quote The Telegraph:


> Out go politically correct sections on how to complain about being arrested and “mundane information about water meters”, and in come Monty Python, Morecambe and Wise, and Torvill and Dean.


Anyone sitting on their LIUK study books and putting off taking the current test they've already studied for might want to book their test NOW so as to avoid having to start over in March with a new set of guides, and people lucky enough to have passed already? No, Monty Python, Morecambe and Wise, and Torvill and Dean are not essential knowledge to be able to settle in the UK.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah test booked! hope i can pass with one attempt!


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

The new book is not that expensive - 

Official Publications 3rd Edition


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh no, I never managed to stay awake watching Monty Python holy trinity back to back. Lol.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

same price as the second edition


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Kitara said:


> same price as the second edition


"New" edition is £12.99 whist the "old" second edition was £9.99, or £7.99 from Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought about £17.50 for all three books in PDF from TSO


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

2farapart said:


> There have been a few stories and parodies of the questions already, but this is the first article I've seen actually naming when the newly revised Life In The UK test will be introduced ("in March")...
> 
> BBC News - UK citizenship test 'to cover Britain's greats'
> 
> ...


Just did the sample quiz on The Telegraph page. Did they choose easy questions for that sample or is that a reflection of what the actual test will be? Because I found that quiz remarkably easy? Perhaps I've been living in the UK for too long! All the years I spent in London travelling and learning about the country might actually do me some good in this case


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

2farapart said:


> There have been a few stories and parodies of the questions already, but this is the first article I've seen actually naming when the newly revised Life In The UK test will be introduced ("in March")...
> 
> BBC News - UK citizenship test 'to cover Britain's greats'
> 
> ...


I agree with Leanna. If the sample questions which appeared in yesterday's Guardian and today's Telegraph end up being a true reflection of the new test, I think it will be a much easier test than the previous version.

The actual quote in the Telegraph is:

"Out go politically correct sections on how to complain about being arrested and “mundane information about water meters”, and in come “the events and people who have helped make Britain a great place to live”, ministers said."


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

nyclon said:


> I agree with Leanna. If the sample questions which appeared in yesterday's Guardian and today's Telegraph end up being a true reflection of the new test, I think it will be a much easier test than the previous version.
> 
> The actual quote in the Telegraph is:
> 
> "Out go politically correct sections on how to complain about being arrested and “mundane information about water meters”, and in come “the events and people who have helped make Britain a great place to live”, ministers said."


Then they've changed it. I made a direct copy and paste. EDIT: just looked at the article and they HAVE changed it! Somebody's chief editior maybe didn't like the fun-poking. The article also looks rather shorter than the original.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Leanna said:


> Just did the sample quiz on The Telegraph page. Did they choose easy questions for that sample or is that a reflection of what the actual test will be? Because I found that quiz remarkably easy? Perhaps I've been living in the UK for too long! All the years I spent in London travelling and learning about the country might actually do me some good in this case


They were ridiculously easy. I doubt the questions are that easy if names and dates must be memorised, but it's going to be interesting to hear from people taking the new test.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It was my understanding that they (Home Office) meant to make the test more difficult for people to pass.

Will probably have a wander down to my local Waterstones one of these days to have a look at the new handbook to see how it's changed and just how dry and simply written they've made it.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking at the article just posted up by expatforum's editior, I suspect those test questions are not representative of the difficulty at all... 



> The new book and test will focus on events and people who have contributed to making Britain great. This includes writers like William Shakespeare and Robert Burns, great scientists like Isaac Newton and Alexander Fleming, engineers and industrialists like Isambard Kingdom Brunel and Richard Arkwright and politicians including Winston Churchill and Clement Attlee.


I think I would much rather be told about banking services, citizens advice, library services etc if I was moving to a different country, but that is absolutely my opinion only. The rest becomes known through everyday news media, documentaries etc.

Article posted by the editor: New test for migrants will focus on British culture and traditions


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Not yet available in stores.

Have just come from the Waterstones at Charing Cross/Trafalgar Square, and they did not have it out on their shelves. As I have no intention of buying the book (wrote last month), I didn't ask if and when it would be available.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Not yet available in stores.
> 
> Have just come from the Waterstones at Charing Cross/Trafalgar Square, and they did not have it out on their shelves. As I have no intention of buying the book (wrote last month), I didn't ask if and when it would be available.


Today is the publication day so should get stocks in soon. New test starts on 25 March.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

If I'm at the beginning of the 5-year route, when can I take the test? Do I have to wait till I apply for ILR or could I take it any time now. 

I don't have either book but I wonder if I get the new one and I do have to wait 5 years to take the test do you think there is tiny a chance they will change the book again ? I just think that I would like to start preparing already. I'm sure there is a lot I already know but I do want to learn more .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> If I'm at the beginning of the 5-year route, when can I take the test? Do I have to wait till I apply for ILR or could I take it any time now.
> 
> I don't have either book but I wonder if I get the new one and I do have to wait 5 years to take the test do you think there is tiny a chance they will change the book again ? I just think that I would like to start preparing already. I'm sure there is a lot I already know but I do want to learn more .


If you register today, you can take the test next Wednesday, as long as you pay the fee and can find a test centre with open testing spaces... there is a 7 day gap between the day that you register to write and the first day that you are allowed to write.

Oh, and when you register online, you will be asked to give a passport or BRP number for ID... whichever document you choose MUST be shown at the test centre... for example, if you register with your passport but only bring your BRP, you will be turned away and you WILL NOT be allowed to write the test and you will lose your test fee and you will have to re-book and pay again. The testing centre is very strict about this - I saw two people sent away on the day that I wrote because they didn't have the correct document with them. 

Good luck to you!

_ETA: as long as you book your spot to write the test on or before March 24, 2013 then you will write the current test. If you book to write on March 25 then you will write the new test.
Cheapest place to buy the current handbook is through Amazon.co.uk... they have the book for £2 cheaper than Waterstones/WHSmith and it qualifies for free shipping (click on link to go directly to the listing)_


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you register today, you can take the test next Wednesday, as long as you pay the fee and can find a test centre with open testing spaces... there is a 7 day gap between the day that you register to write and the first day that you are allowed to write.
> 
> Oh, and when you register online, you will be asked to give a passport or BRP number for ID... whichever document you choose MUST be shown at the test centre... for example, if you register with your passport but only bring your BRP, you will be turned away and you WILL NOT be allowed to write the test and you will lose your test fee and you will have to re-book and pay again. The testing centre is very strict about this - I saw two people sent away on the day that I wrote because they didn't have the correct document with them.
> 
> ...


Tell me something guys, if I write the test now before the 25th of March 2013, and am due for ILR only next year August 2014, is it ok? Or I should wait? Does the Life in UK test Certificate expire?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

A pass on the test never expires. You can take the old test now. Do not lose the pass certificate or you will have to take it over.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It doesn't expire. My partner's taken hers but doesn't need it until next May 2014. If you're already for the nest, take it now just in case the later test IS harder (something we don't know yet). The sample questions were ridiculously easy, but the topics mooted to be covered sound nothing like 'easy'.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Tell me something guys, if I write the test now before the 25th of March 2013, and am due for ILR only next year August 2014, is it ok? Or I should wait? Does the Life in UK test Certificate expire?


It has no expiry date, up to now, but may do in the future.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't qualify for ILR until October 2014 but was worried about what the new test might look like, so I bought the books and spent about 3 weeks studying (not very hard, and not every day, mind you) before I wrote.

My pass letter is in a special folder along with every piece of paper that e Home Office has ever sent to me (including the paperwork that came with my BRP and the replacement BRP) since I first arrived at Heathrow last October.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It has no expiry date, up to now, but may do in the future.


This is what worries me. Do you mean that in the future they might say that the results of this test might no longer be valid after some time?
If I apply for ILR till 2018 then it may not be a good idea to take the test now. Since I also have never even seen the books, I'm not confident I will be ready for the test so quickly either, maybe by the end of Feb or in March but considering what Joppa said I wonder if it's worth rushing to take it now at all.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

So do you think there is a chance that in the future they might say that the results of the current test will no longer be valid and that people would have retake it? I also wonder if they might ever change being able to retake the test as many times as needed until you pass. Do you think this could happen at all? And could the price of the test rise in future years?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

To be honest, we don't know. At the moment, it doesn't expire and nothing has been said about that changing, but of course anything can change at any time.

I doubt them removing the ability to retake the test multiple times.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> So do you think there is a chance that in the future they might say that the results of the current test will no longer be valid and that people would have retake it? I also wonder if they might ever change being able to retake the test as many times as needed until you pass. Do you think this could happen at all? And could the price of the test rise in future years?


It's always a possibility that they may one day put an expiry on it, but given that the test has been in place for a good number of years and the pass has so far had no expiry date, I highly doubt that they'll do so.

After all, the LiUK is not like the English language Proficiency test and how the UKBA considers some tests good enough to not have an expiry date attached, while other types of the same test only have a 2 year validity... the Home Office designed the test itself as well as the re-writes, so it would stand to reason that a "Pass" now of a test that they designed would be just as valid as a "Pass" achieved on the version of the test that will be in place in 10 years from now.

In regards to the test fee... you can be guaranteed that _it *will* go up_. When the test was first introduced (2008?), the test fee was £38. As of last month, when I wrote, the current test fee is £50. Since the Home Office has to pay for changing the test, I would almost expect the fee to go up... if not on March 25, then some time within the next year or two.

In regards to limiting the number of times one can take the test before passing... I seriously cannot see that happening... after all, making people pay each and every time that they write the LiUK test is a _very_ easy way for the government to make £££ without working too terribly hard, especially considering that people who don't show the proper ID at the test centre aren't allowed to write the test that day and have to go away and reschedule and re-pay to write at a later date. If you find yourself writing the test for like the 10th or 20th time, then perhaps they might say "Stop, no more attempts!" but if it takes you 2 or 3 times to pass, I think it's a safe bet to say that there's no limit on the number of attempts you take.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I was just about to book for the old test when, ROFLOL, I found the Telegraph article Sunday night. Took the sample quiz on the Home Office site (same as the one on the Telegraph) and got all ten of ten correct-I was hooked!

First thing Monday morning I was on the TSO site (it wasn't available on Amazon yet and I couldn't wait) ordering the new handbook (3rd Edition). It arrived yesterday.

It is the size of the study guide from the old 3pk but is 170 pages of text including the glossary. It is an extremely simple read, the section on Mr Shakespeare is about 150 words including 'a's and 'the's-it lists his best known works (4), and bullet lists the most famous quotes (5). Very, very few dates, it doesn't even list the publication date of the King James Bible, or when Henry VIII ascended the throne. For example, the two Tudor dates? 1485 (Battle of Bosworth Field) and 1603 (when HRM Elizabeth I died). Oh, and the 1588 Spanish Armada event.

It's very basic but it is a good introduction to the UK. I think it's a good companion piece to the 2nd edition to be honest, both 2nd and 3rd editions have good information that compliment each other for really understanding life in the UK for a newcomer. While I'm glad I won't be taking the old test (wow was there a lot to memorise!), I'm glad I have the 2nd Edition 3pk, I don't consider it wasted money. 

Personally, based on the 3rd edition book, I think the sample questions are actual questions from the new test    

LOL, I'll let you know-I'm booking to take the test as soon as possible for after the 25th of March. I can apply for my ILR in mid-May and I want to get the test done early enough that if I should need to retest (  ) I'll have time before the ILR appointment-oh yes, definitely going with the Premium appointment, I really do not think I could post off the application and survive the wait time for an answer!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies! 

I now feel more inclined to take the test after March, though maybe I will get the 2nd Edition to see what that one includes. When I decide which test to take I'll let you know. 

Hope all goes well with your ILR appointment AnAmericanInScotland!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I have just pass my life in the uk test!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Kitara said:


> I have just pass my life in the uk test!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Congratulations! I think you took the harder version so you should be very proud of your achievement!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Did I? it was pretty alright. 

I memorise all those years, dates, education, law and woman. 

none of the law question was there. Only a few percentage question, some children question and one queen question.


----------



## pradu465 (Jan 31, 2013)

I found a good article on this new Life in the UK test: new life in the uk test 2013. It gave me a good idea of what to expect with the new handbook. This new test looks really hard


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pradu465 said:


> I found a good article on this new Life in the UK test: new life in the uk test 2013. It gave me a good idea of what to expect with the new handbook. This new test looks really hard


Official practice test.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Official practice test.


Thanks for the link!

I find the newer test much easier than the older style test. More 'practical' knowledge and less memorisation of facts & figures. Without studying and even doing some serious guessing I still passed the practice test with an 88%. With a bit of studying I'm confident anyone that is relatively immersed in British culture and/or common knowledge should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Practice LITUK online here. There are around 32 Test Papers, which should be more handy.


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

I know this is probably a silly question, but when exactly does one have to take the LITUK test? Is it only when you are applying for ILR?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

For ILR or citizenship - whichever is first. 

You need the pass for both. One test counts for both.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

DamanisShallo said:


> Practice LITUK online here. There are around 32 Test Papers, which should be more handy.


Are you sure these are updated to the new test? They seem more like questions from the old one.

M


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

And already, it's a farce...



> *Which of the following statements is correct? *
> 
> * Gilbert and Sullivan were a comedy double act.
> * Gilbert and Sullivan wrote many comic operas


Taken direct from the OFFICAL test site: http://www.officiallifeintheuk.co.uk/test/



I hope you all know it! Its one of those all-important make-or-break questions determining whether or not you are truly ready to be a member of the British population. Makes me all warm and glad that much money has been spent on developing these new questions and publishing all the (expensive) materials for this rewritten test. 

I look forward to an article on it in the Daily Wail imminently. In the meantime I will quit with the obvious (I hope!) sarcasm and get back to helping people.

Why on earth is this perceived to be important for newcomers?!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

2farapart said:


> And already, it's a farce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I saw that question! Only reason I knew the answer was a project I did in choir class back in Canada in High School. One does wonder about that question....


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

And the subsequent football question - but I didn't wish to be hammered into the ground by many football fans so left it alone. I felt much more safe ridiculing a Gilbert and Sullivan question.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I liked the old test better.... took me less than 7 minutes to complete and check over and get permission to leave the testing room... I was the second one done.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Offside in rugby is difficult, offside in football is supposed to be worse. 

If you don't care about the sport that would be really bad.

My husband keeps trying to teach me about cricket (although he doesn't watch it) I couldn't care less. The only things I know about cricket is that the Ashes where from some game, are awarded for a specific series and stay in England. And that the game goes on forever.

M


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Cricket!! Oh my - now talk about a British invention that barely anyone else can actually understand! Why not have bat, a ball, and score 1 to 10 so we all know what's going on? We might even win sometimes and have something NEW to boast about in the LIUK book (okay - hit me now).

I did think the old test was a bit unfair with its reliance on percentages and statistics, but what the books taught was still of value (citizens rights as consumers, where to obtain free legal help with citizens advice bureaus, free services such as libraries, schooling, and the overarching emphasis that Britain is a multi-cultural country). Our history is also important inasmuch as it shows where we have come from (my partner is endlessly fascinated by UK history - I think because we liked chopping heads off and other such niceties). But Gilbert and Sullivan?! No offence to fans thereof, but honestly I don't understand why they must be read about.

Still, maybe in 20 years we'll get to read all about Duran Duran and Adam Ant instead!!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

DamanisShallo said:


> Ha ha....I think Cricket rules are much easier (though played for ever) to understand compared to the Offside in Football.
> 
> Basically Offside in football is very complex rule although you think you know the rule but you may get surprised when referees apply this rule in different games.
> 
> ...



Yup pretty much what my husband says, makes the same amount of sense. Thanks for the attempt though.

My husband and I have a debate about offside rules, more difficult in rugby or football. Since I've never reffed football and have rugby, I'll still go with the more complex rules are with rugby.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

2farapart said:


> But Gilbert and Sullivan?! No offence to fans thereof, but honestly I don't understand why they must be read about.
> 
> Still, maybe in 20 years we'll get to read all about Duran Duran and Adam Ant instead!!


Not a fan, but I like a little Gilbert and Sullivan once in a while.

I think the changes will help people coming from some countries (the US, Canada and the UK share a large bit of culture), but aren't going to help others and may make it harder.

I liked some of the info in the old questions but didn't like the numbers and percents.

Oh well, I'll be taking the new test anyhow (when I get to it). 

M


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

*Life in the UK test for locals?*

What if the UKBA asks British citizens to take up the test and I wonder what the results would be?

I guess most of the people would be failed as I have asked some of the questions to my friends and families in the UK and they puzzled ? ha ha ha


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

desmortess said:


> What if the UKBA asks British citizens to take up the test and I wonder what the results would be?
> 
> I guess most of the people would be failed as I have asked some of the questions to my friends and families in the UK and they puzzled ? ha ha ha


BBC News (website) carried an article about the original test several years back - with a sample test of 10 questions and the claim that most Brits would fail. The Prime Minister had an embarrassing moment on US TV more recently when questioned about the new test (and failing to answer one of the questions). I often joked that my partner would know more about Britain than most Brits, but there was some truth to the joke!


----------



## pradu465 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the new test is actually harder than the old one. I passed mine last week, but I had to study a lot, and even use an online training program. I think it is harder because the new handbook is ridiculously long, with a billion dates to remember. So many obscure facts, that won't certainly make me a better citizen if I know them or not!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pradu465 said:


> I think the new test is actually harder than the old one. I passed mine last week, but I had to study a lot, and even use an online training program. I think it is harder because the new handbook is ridiculously long, with a billion dates to remember. So many obscure facts, that won't certainly make me a better citizen if I know them or not!!


It was the fear of facts and obscure dates that compelled me to sit the old test... I had a quick glance through the new handbook a few weeks ago and I am _very_ glad that I did the old test because the new book is small and content dense!! The old test was so ridiculously easy in wording an content (especially if you are a native English speaker).

I like history and am fairly good at recalling obscure facts and random dates, but to have to cram two centuries of British social and cultural history and associate a name or event with a date in a pressurised situation would have done my head in!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I sat the new test this morning at a test centre in Dundee. I passed (WHEW!). The test supervisor said they don't tell you your score or which ones you missed unless you've failed but then whispered that I'd scored 24 of 24 correctly and they were amazed because the test took me all of TWO minutes even with triple checking before moving on to the next question. 

The test period is set up for 45 minutes after everyone has been seated at their computer and done the practice test; the test authorizer and her colleague the test supervisor asked the eight of us to not click on the 'Finished' button but raise our hand when finished and one of them would walk us through finishing the test. LOL, when I raised my hand with my timer showing 43 minutes left to test, the test supervisor came over and asked me what was wrong. When I told her I was finished she blinked. Asked me if I'd double checked. Blinked again when I told her yes. 

I was permitted to leave the room and go to the waiting area until everyone else finished at which time we were called individually into a smaller room and given our results, the precious 'Pass' letter slipped into an envelope and that was that. 

How I passed the test: Because I study better with hard copy than with pdf material, I opted to wait until the official study guide and test question booklets were available to be shipped. Once I had those in hand, I set up a study plan and got going.

First reading of the actual book-highlighted important points. Then I went back through the section I'd just highlighted and underlined the really important points with a fine-line Sharpie pen. That way my eye would be drawn to the highlight and would pay especial attention to the underlined bits.

At certain points in the main book text there are 'check boxes' with some points to be checked to ensure understanding. I made notes in those boxes per point, then went to the study guide and found the correlating pages and made notes in the 'find out' boxes. 

Between the highlight-underlining+using the check and find out boxes, I found I was only having to refer back only now and then to 'check' and 'find out' because just reading the highlighted section the second time to do the underlining seemed to really cement the information in my brain. That gave me some real confidence but there were a few points I did need to go back to the material to make sure I did understand. 

I worked my way through the book and study guide. When I was finished I went back through and read the 'check' and find out' boxes. And then I finally opened the practice test book.

I took each test, scored myself, and made a note in the table of contents as to my score and which pages I needed to study (based on wrong answers-the answer pages list the page to revise if the question is answered incorrectly). I did the first five practice tests in this way, then went back and studied the pages recommended based on wrong answers. 

*The first five (and subsequent sets of five at a time until finally I was left with two tests) I missed one question each on three tests, and had three pages to revise. The next five were straight 100% correct BUT on two questions I was a little unsure of my choices, so although I got those right, I assigned myself the correlating pages to study up on. 

I worked my way through the practice test book that way-I finished that this past Wednesday night, and then Thursday and Friday nights for about a half hour my husband quizzed me by flipping through the practice tests and asking me questions.

I was ready to sit the test-I knew the material and felt sure of a perfect score. So naturally my legs were total jelly walking into that room this morning! 

**IMPORTANT** You will need to have one picture ID AND one 'proof of postcode' in the form of:

*a council tax bill with YOUR name and postcode on it OR 
*a water, gas, or electricity bill with YOUR name and postcode on it OR
*a UK driving license with YOUR name and postcode on it OR
*a bank or credit card statement with YOUR name and postcode on it OR
*a letter from the Home Office with YOUR name and postcode on it

My letter from the Home Office (confirming my PEO appointment next month for my ILR application submittal) barely squeaked by because I used my husband's credit card and the addressee was my husband. My name was in the body of the letter, and I was able to squeak it through because my study material sent out from the TSO ("for the Home Office") was sent to me and I took the envelope along with me. 

But it was a 'barely squeaked by' and it looked for a minute that I wouldn't be able to sit the test owing to the problem getting a letter addressed to me from the council, the water-gas-electric companies. We pay online and by direct debit, and when we asked the council to print something out for us with my name and the address on it they were unable to. Apparently the computer isn't set up for that according to the woman we talked to.

I don't have a UK driving license because I decided to wait to until after the ILR application is decided.

Our bank statements are online. I don't have a credit card. Since getting the bank to print something 'official' was like pulling hen's teeth, I gave up and prayed my Home Office mention and the TSO envelope would get me through-but I shouldn't have chanced it.

Make sure BEFORE you book your test that you have something from the list above to take with you to the testing centre!

The end result is that I did pass the test, and for me it was very easy. I firmly believe it was so easy because I studied the way that I did. It worked for me. Every test is different, the computer generates each test for each candidate randomly. But I am fairly confidant I would have managed to pass even with some of the football (rugby, why were there NO rugby questions, lol!) because the book, the study guide, and the practice test book are really well done-study carefully and this test is passable!

OH! Because I tested in Scotland, I (and the other candidates with me) were given the Scottish Standard Test. If you are in Scotland (or NI) you'll be shocked when the test authorizer tells you that bit! But she then reassured us that while the questions would be Scotland heavy, the test is from the same book everyone in the UK used to prepare.

And then LOLOLOLOL, there were only three specific Scottish questions on the test Also, on the version I took, there were very few date type questions. And no football questions

Hope this helps anyone preparing to take the test.


----------



## Chelsea2014 (Jul 2, 2013)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> And then LOLOLOLOL, there were only three specific Scottish questions on the test Also, on the version I took, there were very few date type questions. And no football questions
> 
> Hope this helps anyone preparing to take the test.


Hi

I am looking to take this test for the 2nd time since i made a mistake in my 1st test by going back to change 3 correct ans  and I really need to pass it bcos my ILR PEO appointment is first week in August.

Any ideas what questions came out of yours? Thanks


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Chelsea2014 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to take this test for the 2nd time since i made a mistake in my 1st test by going back to change 3 correct ans  and I really need to pass it bcos my ILR PEO appointment is first week in August.
> 
> Any ideas what questions came out of yours? Thanks


Each test for each person is different, something you'll see when you go in for your retest-the test you take the second time will be completely different from the first. The good news is that all of the randomly generated questions are from the study materials in the 3rd Edition.

What gave me the most confidence when taking the test was that I'd used the study materials to test myself-I didn't book the test until I had managed to 'sit' all 17 practice tests in the book and the one online at the Home Office site (actually a redirect to the Life in the UK site) with a perfect score. 

Also, the nightly half hour practice sessions with my husband helped tremendously. He flipped through the practice test booklet and in rapid-fire fashion threw questions at me. By the time I got to the testing centre to sit the test I knew the material backward, forwards, sideways, and even upside-downways

The questions, as you know from sitting the test already, are not always worded precisely the same way as they are in the study material, so it really helps to think about each answer in your own words. 

That's the best advice I can give you-use the study materials and revise until you can answer those questions in the practice test book in your sleep! Good luck, please update when you've re-sat the test. :fingerscrossed: You can do this, you just need a confidence boost regarding correct answers

As a side note to anyone else reading this post, the study material really did its 'job'-lol, sparking an interest in British invention, science, and modern literature. I have a list

All of my schooling and training until arriving in the UK in 2010 was US centric, done and focussed on the US. So while there were a very few English Lit required reading assignments at high school and uni, American students at the time (1960s and 70s) were able to skip English Lit altogether after the obligatory Shakespeare, Thomas, and Orwell. And as for British invention and science, well, as we used to say in my native Southern California-"Zip, zero, nada!"

I'm using the local library (great source of introductory reading) and finding there are science and invention topics I want to know more about. So in that, the aim of the Home Office to create interest in newcomers about the rather glorious history of British literature, science, and invention worked nicely, at least on me. I find that very


----------

